# Intense flavour



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (6/8/20)

I hope someone can help me. I've been vaping DTL primarily for the past 2-3 years, but recently started MTL more.

What I'm experiencing however, is that the flavour in my MTL setup is so intense that I feel the need to dilute the juice, but don't know by how much. Hoping someone can give me a rough starting point.

DIY mixes in DTL RTA and RDA is perfect, but as soon as I use the same flavour percentages for MTL, the flavour is so overpowering that it feels as if I am drinking the juice and not vaping it. I almost get sick after a few hits.

For DTL mixes, I use 70/30 VG/PG @ 6mg.
For MTL mixes I use 50/50 @ 12 - 18mg.

My primary DTL setup is Zeus X with dual SS316L fused claptons (total 0.3 ohm) at 40-60w.
My MTL setup is Drag X with RBA coil - 28ga Ni80 (1.2 ohm) at 10w.

I know this goes against all reasoning because the same juice at 40-60w on dual fused claptons should (as I understand it) produce more flavour than on a single round wire coil at 10w, but I experience quite the opposite.

Where do I start with diluting the juice? 10%, 20%, 50%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (6/8/20)

Are you using any distilled water ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (6/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Are you using any distilled water ?


No, only VG, PG and VG-Nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (6/8/20)

Dialing down the wattage will do it too  32 is my sweet spot for very intense flavors


----------



## Ruwaid (6/8/20)

@Schalk Bezuidenhout try upping the PG in your mtl mix. if im not mistaken, PG brings the flavour forward/more pronounced. If that doesn't have a drastic effect then try reducing the %'s by half of your DL %'s. Hopefully in this case less will be more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (6/8/20)

@Ruwaid I think you got it back to front there bud

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (6/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Dialing down the wattage will do it too  32 is my sweet spot for very intense flavors


I'm already at 10 watt MTL, dialing it down further to reduce flavour, reduces vapour, satisfaction, through hit, etc. These are all satisfactory, I only need to reduce the flavour intensity, but not sure by how much.



Ruwaid said:


> @Schalk Bezuidenhout try upping the PG in your mtl mix. if im not mistaken, PG brings the flavour forward/more pronounced. If that doesn't have a drastic effect then try reducing the %'s by half of your DL %'s. Hopefully in this case less will be more!



Yes, PG intensifies flavour, upping it more will only make the flavour more intense... the opposit of what I want to achieve. Will half the flavour % and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (6/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> @Ruwaid I think you got it back to front there bud


@NecroticAngel thank you...yes sorry for the typo, meant DROPPING the pg ratio @Schalk Bezuidenhout

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (6/8/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @NecroticAngel thank you...yes sorry for the typo, meant DROPPING the pg ratio @Schalk Bezuidenhout



Dropping PG will reduce TH and make the juice thicker, with potential dry hits in a MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (6/8/20)

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> Dropping PG will reduce TH and make the juice thicker, with potential dry hits in a MTL setup.


in a rba system for sure... I use diy 70/30 in all my mtl rta setups. Keeping it at 12mg with 30pg gives me jus the right TH. But it's subjective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (6/8/20)

I'm assuming you have all the stuff needed ie pg vg and nic. Your post didn't actually say  look it won't be accurate, but I keep a 200ml bottle of pg vg nic at 70 30 all mixed up and what I use this for is to dilute down tester flavors. In fact one is not even a tester I've been too lazy to do the math and one recipe of mine called strawberry strawberry I actually vape alot, is designed to be mixed 50 50 with my pg vg nic bottle. Seems like you have just the one so you don't need to keep a bottle like I do.

So what I would do if I were you mix half the volume of your current too strong vape juice pure pg vg nic, you obviously have a device that can handle it so bugger the actual equal percentages. But if your juice is 70 30 and your plain mix is 70 30 you get 70 30. I say half because I doubt you will need to go as far as that! The easiest way is to add some ultra strong into your plain at like 20 percent, not strong enough just keep going  and shake shake shake that baby. Shake till you can't no more!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (6/8/20)

PS: we all wish we had your problem of too much flavor!! It's what drives my entire vaping experience!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (6/8/20)

Right anyone selling a second hand drag x with what coil did you say? 


Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> My MTL setup is Drag X with RBA coil - 28ga Ni80 (1.2 ohm) at 10w

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (6/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> PS: we all wish we had your problem of too much flavor!! It's what drives my entire vaping experience!!



I’m definitely with you on this one. I’m a flavour chaser too and the problem the OP has sounds like something I’d enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/8/20)

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> I hope someone can help me. I've been vaping DTL primarily for the past 2-3 years, but recently started MTL more.
> 
> What I'm experiencing however, is that the flavour in my MTL setup is so intense that I feel the need to dilute the juice, but don't know by how much. Hoping someone can give me a rough starting point.
> 
> ...



Wire...
Try SS in MTL and ni80 in DL. If your problem persists then it's not the setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (6/8/20)

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> I hope someone can help me. I've been vaping DTL primarily for the past 2-3 years, but recently started MTL more.
> 
> What I'm experiencing however, is that the flavour in my MTL setup is so intense that I feel the need to dilute the juice, but don't know by how much. Hoping someone can give me a rough starting point.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I can’t provide you with much advice because I’ve never had that problem but just out of interest sake, is the overall flavour more intense in the MTL or is it one of the concentrates thats abit more prominent in MTL? 

Like you mentioned upping the PG will intensify the flavour more and upping the VG might cause wicking problems. If it’s a 100ml bottle I’d decant 30ml or less and dilute it with the 50/50 base at 10% first and work my way up from there until I hit the sweet spot. 
If it’s not the entire flavour thats more intense and it’s just one of the concentrates then I’d lower the percentage of that specific concentrate. 

Lastly, do you maybe vape DL in temperature control?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/8/20)

What could also happen is the taste buds taste all the flavours in MTL mode due to the vapours lingering in the mouth before inhalation. Where with DL it's inhaled directly into the lungs and it misses most of the taste buds, but my money is still on the wire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/8/20)

Ok what ohm coils do you use? I have found that if you still use a 0.6ohm coil or less and you do more of a restricted hit with it then you get intense flavor. So maybe you use too low ohm coil for mtl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (6/8/20)

Thanks for all your advice. I diluted 20ml by adding 10ml pg vg and nic. Much better!!! Flavour still up there but not nauseating anymore.

To all who wish they had my problem, try drinking concentrate straight from the bottle... That is the amount of flavour I got with all flavours. First hit is awesome!!! Second is flavourful to the max. Third one is just so overpowering you put down the device, not because of nic overdose but because of flavour overdose.

When your farts start to smell like the juice, you know it's way too much flavour .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silo (6/8/20)

Apparently I must invest in "Drag X with RBA coil - 28ga Ni80 (1.2 ohm) at 10w."

Damn okay...

Like, I never farted custard... And I almost literally, no okay I probably technically drank it whilst vaping...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

